# Adjusting tension on a Tajima



## lovetosew (May 19, 2010)

Hi Everyone.

I own and work full time on my Tajima single head 15 needle machine. I am having a problem when embroidering small lettering. I tried to adjust the top and bobbin tension but nothing seems to work - the letters are never neat - there is always thread blobs everywhere, the letters are never neat - specially on caps and with metallic thread. I use Isacord for regular threads and Madeira for metallic thread. Does anyone have problems like this and how do I fix this. I have ruined several garments that I had to reimburse - Thanks for your help.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Are the "blob's" excess top thread? Is it possible the text is too small? Its sounds like there are too many stitches for the small space. Did you digitize the text? Caps and metallic thread have their own difficult issues and text can't be as small as with flats. I would try to get your small text looking nice on flats using regular thread first. Are you able to embroider 6mm stock text without problems? How small is the text? Using 60 wt thread with a 65/9 needle can really make a different with small text.


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Here is a link to a very useful video. Tips & Tricks, Video, Small Lettering. How to edit and create for quality small lettering, Tips & Tricks - EmbroideryStudio, DecoStudio, DecoNetwork, elements 2, embroydery, multidecoration, e2
60wt thread and a smaller needle (I use a 60) REALLY make a difference, as does slowing the machine down. Metallics!!!!!! I must be honest and say I haven't tried doing small lettering with metallic. A run stitch letter would possibly work better. With the needle having to work stitches so close together it will often pierce the previously stitched thread. Regular thread *can* split - metallic will break/tear.


----------



## pjmom60 (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm not able to get the above link to work.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

It works for me.


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

I just tried the link and it says "video not found." Went on the Wilcom website and tried to access video from there with same result. Seems like Wilcom does'nt want to share their info anymore.


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

I can't *believe* they took that video away. That, and the one for working on leather, were incredibly useful - and I went back a few times for a "refresher". 
I see they have put some tips for small lettering in their blogs. Not sure if you have seen Learn All About Small Lettering and Perfect and Customize Your Small Lettering


----------

